# Detail My Ride - BMW 330ci



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Chaps,

Today, just a Maintenience Detail on a BMW 330ci which is regularly maintained by myself, the car lives on the motorway, so is always nice and dirty by the time I next detail it, so protection is important.

The aim of today, to top up the protection, and make it look a little more presentable.

*Process Carried Out*

Interior

Loose rubbish, mats and personal belongings removed
Dash, Centre Console, and Plastics cleaned using APC 10:1, Detail Brush and Microfibres
Plastics Dressed using CG Natural Look Dressing
Carpets, Seats, and Mats thoroughly hoovered
Glass, Mirrors and Brightwork Cleaned with Last Touch and Dodo Juice Mint Merkin Towel
CG New Car Scent Air Freshner applied to Mats and Headlining

Wheels, Tyres and Arches

Tyres, Arches Cleaned using APC 10:1, aggitated with a soft brush
Wheels Cleaned using Meguiars Wheel Brightner, 10:1, using Swissvax and EZ-Detail brushes
Wheels treated with Valetpro Citrus Tar Remover, allowed to dwell then wiped off, and rinsed
Wheels Sealed using CG Wheel Guard
Tyres dressed with Meguiars Hot Shine
Plastic Arch Liners dressed with Meguiars Hyper Dressing (4:1)

Wash

High Pressure Rinse
Lower half treated to CG Citrus Wash (5:1)
Meguiars Hyper Wash via Foam Lance, allowed to dwell for 10 minutes
Panel Gaps, Badges etc aggitated with detail brush
High Pressure Rinse
2 Bucket Method Wash, Hyper Wash and Lambswool Washmitt
High Pressure Rinse
Dried using Ultra-Plush Drying Towels
Door Shuts Cleaned, using APC 10:1, detail brush and microfibres

Paintwork

Polished using AG Super Resin Polish
Sealed using CG Blitz, sprayed, applied using Sonus SFX Applicator, allowed to dry for a few minutes then buffed
Waxed using Collinite 476s, 1 coat, applied via Sonus SFX Applicator
Paintwork wiped down with Meguiars Ultimate Detailer

Extras


Exterior glass cleaned, Last Touch and Dodo Juice Mint Merkin
Chrome and Brightwork (Inc Exhaust) Polished with Autosol
Plastics dressed using CG Natural Look

A few before pictures:



























































































*During:*









































































Foaming alone, made the car look 10x better than it did. I spent a good 10 minutes rinsing to be sure to get as much of the salt and grime off as possible.



















New Ultra Plush Towels from Polished Bliss, fantastic towels, very impressed with them :thumb:




























And of course, After. Enjoy 






















































































































And finally, a before and after:



















Thank You for Looking.

Regards,

Gaz


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Fantastic maintenance detail, Gaz - looks a hundred times better with a good old clean up.

Just curious - have you converted to wash mits or are you still a Z Sponge warrior?


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Great write-up and of course of very good job, car looks great!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats come up a treat 

Very nice work.


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

brilliant work as usual gaz man!


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent clean up:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work Gaz :thumb:


----------



## murf52 (Apr 23, 2006)

great work there Gaz owner must have been well happy with the finish :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Great Protection Detail Gaz. Its looking mint.

But what appeals to me more is all the item that was used within this detail. Is readily available to most amateur detailer's on the site.
It is a great credit to you and the products and should inspire a lot of people.
It shows what can be achieved with a good bit of knowledge, skill and commitment.
Thanks for sharing
Gordon.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Excellent work - Sun looks bright but I bet it was cold!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice tidy up there Gaz


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks really good Gaz, nice job and nice to see you posting a job


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice Gaz :thumb:

I noticed a Beemer like that just down from me has been washed for the first time in weeks. Not as well as that though.

What's that nifty looking vacuum you're using?

P.S. One of the photos is out of order. The last bonnet pic, just before the text 'And of course, After. Enjoy' looks like a post-foam rinse :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

hotwaxxx said:


> Just curious - have you converted to wash mits or are you still a Z Sponge warrior?


Hehe I was about to ask the same :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb as always Gaz


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

good work gaz!

im also intrested in that litte vaccuum device


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys 



hotwaxxx said:


> Just curious - have you converted to wash mits or are you still a Z Sponge warrior?


I'm still a Z sponge warrior, although today with it being especially cold I was wearing gloves to try and keep my hands as dry as possible (Cold hands are bad enough, but cold and wet hands are 10x worse). I've found in the past that this makes it difficult to hold the Z sponge, so to avoid dropping a Z sponge every 30 seconds, I opted for a mitt today.



caledonia said:


> But what appeals to me more is all the item that was used within this detail. Is readily available to most amateur detailer's on the site.
> It is a great credit to you and the products and should inspire a lot of people.
> It shows what can be achieved with a good bit of knowledge, skill and commitment.
> Thanks for sharing
> Gordon.


This was by far a luxury detail in terms of the brands of products used. Although, as you've said, one very important thing to remember is that half of a product being good, is using it properly.



parish said:


> What's that nifty looking vacuum you're using?
> 
> P.S. One of the photos is out of order. The last bonnet pic, just before the text 'And of course, After. Enjoy' looks like a post-foam rinse :thumb:


Its a Meile, much more powerful than a Henry or similar Vac (2100 Watt compared to 1300), with an accessory kit which comes direct from Meile also.

Cheers, removed that photo.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Its a Meile, much more powerful than a Henry or similar Vac (2100 Watt compared to 1300), with an accessory kit which comes direct from Meile also.


Thanks - it's the kit I'm interested in. Does it just fit on the end of the standard hose so can be used with any make of vacuum? Other pics, links?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice job and great post there Gaz :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Parish, see Here. :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice job Gaz, and a tidy write up worth reading too.

Impressive turnaround.


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

This is all good Gaz........but when can you do mines? 

Seriously, just been back from Teeside and my 335 beemer (saphire black) doesn't look a million miles off from your befores. Just that its too freezing and i've got the lurgy to do anything about it.....for now!

Nice work mate


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work Gaz. Looks as good as new now.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks great mate

:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great turnaround, very well done!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job there, looks a great finish from a minger at the start


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great work Gaz. Towels look spot on, are they really good for drying? I found the blue MF ones fabulous :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Great work as usual Gaz :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks miles better inside and out, well done


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great turnaround Gaz,

The foaming definitively did a great job in removing all that grime :detailer:

Mario


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Great Protection Detail Gaz. Its looking mint.
> 
> But what appeals to me more is all the item that was used within this detail. Is readily available to most amateur detailer's on the site.
> It is a great credit to you and the products and should inspire a lot of people.
> ...


Agree, remarkable shine bought out with AG SRP, CG Blitz and Collinite 476, the finished pics really are excellent


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice transformation Gaz.:thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Top work on the Bmw great write up and great finish on the Bmw, AG resign polish, CG blitz and Collinite seemed have brought a nice gloss to the BMW:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks great Gaz!!

Nice work

:thumb:


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

not bad Gaz, 
do like the look of the vac tools!! 

gotta love how easy a black car can be made to look good after a start like that!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work, looks great now :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

What a turn-around there Gaz! :thumb: 

That paint is absolutely gleaming in the sun!


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great job mate,bet you had fun doing those wheels mon my old felle had exactly the same model up intill recently i no what a **** they are to wash. Well done fella. :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, a brilliant improvement


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cracking turnaround, looks lovely. :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks spot on Gaz well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

great job!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning Gaz, before was filthy, after was GLEAMING


----------



## finesse (Dec 17, 2008)

Great write-up:doublesho


----------



## Ade R (Mar 12, 2007)

can't see any photos why would this be?


----------



## Ade R (Mar 12, 2007)

why cant i see the photos?
all i can see is an image saying upgrade to photobucket pro


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Excellent...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ade R said:


> why cant i see the photos?
> all i can see is an image saying upgrade to photobucket pro


Me neither - Gaz has exceeded his bandwidth on his account. He'll actually have to upgrade, or just do we all do and open another account with a different name. The first one will eventually return to a usable state again.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Gaz, it looks lush in the afters!:thumb:


----------



## Ade R (Mar 12, 2007)

Now i have seen the pictures.
Very nice Gaz.
I hope i will get the chance to do my car soon once this snow has passed.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice Gaz :thumb:

is that your 84 step detailing process listed there - nice marketing ploy :lol:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Been said a couple of times, but looks great using readily available products. Agree with your comments too though, half the battle is knowing how to use the product properly.:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Simonez said:


> brilliant work as usual gaz man!


Liking that avatar:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

